# FP Ink



## Rick1708 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm starting to use a fountain pen for everyday writing and notes. I found I go through a cartridge in a couple of day. I like the ease of use of the cartridge, but am going to try a pump. 

Can anyone make a recommendation of an ink source? I haven't be able to find any local sources.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 10, 2009)

I got a pot of Private Reserve Ink from Executive Essentials.  I like the pump much better than using the cartidges.  Takes some practice, but well worth the time.  Here is the link. http://www.executiveessentials.com


----------



## Monty (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't forget our members Anthony at  http://www.thegoldennib.com
and I thin Lou also carries bottles at http://www.heritagepens.com/categories.php
Try contact them.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 10, 2009)

I believe Stan (mrcook) sells FP ink but could be mistaken.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm cheap. I buy Parker Quink at Office Depot. None of those neet coloros. Only black and blue/black


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 10, 2009)

Try here, best customer service around

http://www.edisonpen.com/page.cfm/Sailor-Ink

Great pens as well


----------



## bgray (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the mention, Jeff.

My two cents - don't bother with the cartridge ink that comes with kits.  Most of it is awful.  You could have a poorly writing pen, and not even realize that the problem is the cheap ink.

Private Reserve is nice.  There are about 10 inks that are outstanding, most are OK, but there are about 6-8 of their flavors that are horrible.    

I feel the same about Noodlers.

And since it's on my site, you can guess that I endorse Sailor in my pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 10, 2009)

Private reserve cartridges come in a  resealable plastic 12 pack @ a good price and are 100 X's better than the kit cartridges. Their are a number of members who sell them :
 Lou (DCBluesman)  http://www.heritagepens.com/categories.php
Dawn, and Ed (Ed4copies & PRPrincess) @ www.exoticblanks.com
Anthony(Penworks) www.thegoldennib.com
and yours trully Roy (OKLAHOMAN) www.bella-penna.com


----------



## sparhawk (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with all of the above and dont forget Pear Tree pens if you want a couple of samples to decide what color or type of ink you like.


----------



## juteck (Jun 10, 2009)

I've just started myself, and as a lefty, I was looking for recommendations for a fast drying ink, and came across these sites:

good ink reviews here may be helpful (and overwhelming):

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showforum=35

http://www.biffybeans.com/2009/05/index-of-j-herbin-ink-reviews.html



colors:

http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/showproduct.php?brandlink=&cat=ink&subr=



small sampler bottles:

http://www.peartreepens.com/Fountain-Pen-Ink-Samples-p/samp.htm


----------



## chriselle (Jun 12, 2009)

I've tried (have in stock) most of the major brands and there are only two I use with any regularity...  Sailor Jentle and Pilot Iroshizuku.  The Iroshizuku has the sexiest bottle, too.:wink:


----------

